# شرح جميل لل gsm



## طالب طفشان (17 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حبية احط هذا الموضوع مع انه متكرر بس بيكون بالطريقة مختلفة 
شرح كتابة وشرح بالفيديو يكون مرجع للكتاب
ولو احد يقدر يحط هذا الشرح كتاب pdf يكون أفضل 
الشرح في هذا الموقع 
http://www.egypalace.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21037 
وشرح فيديو 
lesson 00
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?4hzdj311arn
lesson 01
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yxmynwngeyq
lesson 02
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?dnzjcgfmmmn
lesson 03
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?xwzzkqmdnjy
lesson 04
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?jyfommmzyhq 
الفيديو منقول من موقع عرب هاروير 
من يتسطيع يحط الروابط في مواقع اخرى بيكون افضل 
لإني استفد منه كثير:85:إنشاء الله راح يفيدكم
والدعاء لي من احب هذا الموضوع:56:


----------



## طالب طفشان (21 سبتمبر 2011)

:19:69 مشاهد ولا أحد حط إعجاب:19: 
شكلي :73: بأبطل احط مواضيع 
:18::18::18:
:7::7: 
:d


----------



## عماد الكبير (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## طالب طفشان (23 سبتمبر 2011)

تم تحويل الشرح من الموقع إلى كتاب pdf 
http://www.mediafire.com/?lsd73aq436b9blu


----------



## acer.7 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور جاري التحميل


----------



## norel (15 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا وياريت لو فى حاجات كمان عن ال gbrs تنزلها وجزاكم الله خيرا مره تانيه


----------



## طالب طفشان (15 أكتوبر 2011)

الموضوع موجود شرح gprs فيديو للأخ محمود جزاه الله ألف خير 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=277419

شرح رائع جدا مقدم من شركه vodafone

لشرح الـ GSM & GPRS

و هو عباره عن ملفات PowerPoint

الشرح باللغه الانجليزيه 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0sur5uxxeys2n04
الموضوع منقول


----------



## hak123 (19 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور 
اقترح تثبيت الموضوع


----------



## amgda (20 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سلام لو يبقى فيه شرح لل cdma و umts فديوهات بالعربى


----------



## طالب طفشان (20 أكتوبر 2011)

أنا أتمنى يكون في شرح للcdma وumts دورة مالقيت:57::57::57:
لو المهندس محمود يشرح الكورس الله يعطيه الألف خير 
ننتظر ونشوف :34::34::34:
:56::56::56::56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## حميدعلوان (11 أكتوبر 2012)

شرح رائع ومفيد ...مشكور جدا


----------

